# First test with newly added panels



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I got the two 235 watt panels in place and ready to go. I put the 300 watt system on a small controller that I keep for
a spare or barter. The new panels are on the bigger mppt controller with the display board so I can see what's going on.
I ran the batteries down pretty good tonight to see how long it takes to get them back up to speed with the new set up.
I'm really hopping that going from 300 watts to 770 watts makes a big difference. before I had to much battery and not
enough charging power. We'll see in the morning it's going to be cloudy and rain that may tell me more than a sunny day.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

You have doubled the wattage and then some so theoretically that should in crease the performance, I'd be interested to hear how much it improves.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I Am Terribly Jelous Of Your Solar Setup. I Want One So Bad. But I Have Made Up My Mind I Will Not Do Any Thing Until I Get Our Mini Van Paid off.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh Boy I give this a thumbs up 100% yes big difference Big OL smile on my face 
It was over cast I went to see where the batteries were at far as charging and the green light was blinking,
That tells me the batteries are full and we have extra electric and no place to put it 
Just what I shooting for now I can ad some batteries.

I know most of you guys can figure out ahead of time what your going to need. But I guess I just sort of wing it.
If it takes two days to charge and top off the batteries then I know I have to many batteries and I'm short on panels.
If I run the batteries down and they are charged back up before 10;00 - 11:00 then I can take on more batteries.

I'm going to start adding batteries as I go along and see where that happy medium is. 
I don't mean to sound rednickish but so far it's been 100 watts per battery as a guide


----------

